# chances of BFP with 1 FET



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi we have just been through a cycle of ED ICSI in Spain which unfortunately looks like it hasn't worked. we have 1 frozen embryo fro the cycle which would have been frozen on the 6th day as I had transfer Saturday and EC had been on the monday. Anyone got pregnant from using 1 frostie ? Must be a very very small chance but don't feel like I can leave the little beanie without trying.
Flora x


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi flora,

Yes i got a BFP yesterday with just one little frostie and it also wasnt the greatest quiality either, embryologist said anything can happen once their back in their natural enviroment.
Hope this helps hun, and good luck xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Floral and Zoe

I was wandering the same to.  I recently had a negative icsi cycle but have 3 blastos frozen and wandered what the chances were with them??  I am trying to stay strong and positive about my frozen ones but its hard when you have a lower chance with frozen than fresh.  I also can not find much info about frozen blastos? i know its a relatively new thing but would be good to know a bit more about my chances.

Good to hear a positive story Zoe thank you, if you know any others pass them our way please xxxxxx


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Zoe - congratulations on your BFP thats fantastic happy PUPO ! Thanks for getting back as coweyes says there isn't so much info about frozen and probabilities , especially if there is only 1 . Get lots of rest .Flora x x x x x


----------



## Coffeebean (May 21, 2009)

I just had a BFN on an ED from a clinic in Cyprus, they transferred 2 x fresh 2 day embryos that didn't make it.  We have 2 x 3 day embryos in the freezer there and I am wondering realistically what are the chances with those - if the fresh ones didn't make it.  A lot of people on here seem to have 6 or 10 frosties so although when we left Cyprus we were happy to have 2 on ice, it seems like such a low number that we are clutching at straws now.


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

In a similar situation myself. Last year we had an unsuccessful IVF, which gave us two embies to freeze (of lower quality than the two that failed to implant). We are about to start the FET, but I'm also wondering what their chances are. My consultant said they have a 75% chance of surviving the thaw. If that happens he reckons with two we have a 30% chance of success and with just one it's about 18%. Of course I'm sure every consultant gives a different set of figures. I'm 39, so odds are probably low anyway. I think it's all a game of chance. You shouldn't get too bogged down in the stats, cos nothing is certain eh? And I agree, doesn't matter if you've only one or two embryos, they all deserve a chance, don't they. Good luck with your treatments ladies.

Helen xxx


----------



## 2unlimited (Mar 30, 2010)

For what its worth my clinic says the biggest risk is the thawing and blastos are harder to thaw than day 1-3s as they are obviously more complex.  BUT if you have a day 6 blast, it survives the thaw, your lining is between 10 and 16mm and you have no known immune issues etc then at that point the chance of sucess is c40% as they are stronger than the earlier chaps.

The reality is that all these things are just numbers and you can't get 40% pregnant- it is either 100% or not but given you have the frostie then go for it I would say and GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

If it thaws, your chances are good.

Just had an elective single embrryo transfer of a blast and got a BFP...


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

our fresh cycle was bfn, we got twins from our first FET


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

With our 2nd FET only one of the embies survived the thaw so we had single embie transfer (embie was 2 days old)....we got a BFP.  (Admittedly it wasn't completely happy ending as it did result in early mc but that's for other reasons)

As drownedgirl says, if the embie survives the thaw then the chances of success are pretty much the same as if you'd had a single embryo transfer of a fresh embie.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello

I had 2 frozen 4aa blasts put back 1/4 they said 1 was expanded and one was ok,  i have a faint bfp today, so i hope that will get stronger until test dat 12/4.

janex


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Jane - good luck for your next test date   

Thanks for the feedback on the frosties, I found out yesterday that this cycle has definitely not worked for us , as my 7w5d scan showed no heartbeat or yolk sac, so will be really contemplating our 1 frostie as you say helen doesn't matter if you have 1 or 2 they deserve a chance . It seems the cheaper option to try first rather than going straight into another donor cycle which is so expensive. Our clinic in Spain said they had a 75% chance of defrost same as yours helen. 

Good luck everyone  
Flora x x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Floral i am sorry to hear that cycle has not worked  .

Jane good luck.

We are about to do our first fet we have 3 blastos frozen.  We have the option of having 1 or 2 put back.  I really do not know what to do as i know the chances of it being a bfp is lower than with a fresh cycle, so does that mean i should think about having 2 put back in? as we have had 2 cycles of icsi, one ending in a early miscarage and the other a bfn both with 1 blasto!  But you hear so much negative stuff about twin pg that i am worried, any advice appreciated. xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

coweyes said:


> We are about to do our first fet we have 3 blastos frozen. We have the option of having 1 or 2 put back. I really do not know what to do as i know the chances of it being a bfp is lower than with a fresh cycle, so does that mean i should think about having 2 put back in? as we have had 2 cycles of icsi, one ending in a early miscarage and the other a bfn both with 1 blasto! But you hear so much negative stuff about twin pg that i am worried, any advice appreciated. xx


It's a difficult one... see what your dr says? 
I don't have the stats but apparently transferring two blasts rather than one just slightly increases the success rate (one study I read says it reduced the success rate!) but greatly increases the chance of twins.

Twins are lovely, but you do miss out on some aspects of mothering (intimate breaSTFEEDING RELATIONSHIP)

tHE real fear though is premature birth etc...


----------



## pumpkinseed (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi 
I have had 2 fresh IVF's and both resulted in BFN.  The second IVF cycle we managed to get 3 frozen embies out of it.  I had 2 put back in, which resulted in a BFP.  Unfortunately I had an early miscarriage but that is the first time I have ever had a BFP and the first time I have ever had FET!!!!
My FET was natural and I felt it worked better becuase it was more natural than IVF.
Good luck everyone.
Pumpkinseed
xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Such a difficult one! We have not needed to worry about it before as our clinic decided as we were nhs funded.  But been given the option with fet, i am not worried about coping with twins or anything about having 2 children except the chances of miscarriage or very early birth.


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm confused as to what to do as well.  We have 2 frozen 5day blastos and I'm opting for eset.  My dr says I should put them both back, but I think he's got different priorities (i.e; pregnancy vs. live birth)  Someone there up in the thread said you've got a 18% chance with eset and 30% with 2?  Does that not mean that doing one at a time would be 36% chance of bfp after doing it twice?  I'm willing to go through an eset again (hoping they both thaw out properly), but I want the best chance without dealing with a twin pregnancy (I know two women that lost both of their twins (from ivf)late in the pregnancy!)


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Lychee

Its a tough decision, something i am struggling with. Statistics are not the same across the board.  My clinic said that that its about half of what a fresh cycle would be.  So for me and my dh we have about a 47% chance with fresh so that would make it a 24% chance with frozen.  But i am presuming that would be with one blasto put back.

I have been thinking about this all day long and have asked a few close friends + my mum.  I have decided to have 2 blastos put back.  I dont have any concerns about having twins only about the high risk pg that being pg with twins have.  Its a very personal decision but i have weighed up the pros and cons and have come to my decision.  Unless the consultant suddenly advises us different this is what we will be doing.  Good luck with your decision making, its a very very tough one.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Lychee said:


> Someone there up in the thread said you've got a 18% chance with eset and 30% with 2? Does that not mean that doing one at a time would be 36% chance of bfp after doing it twice?


That sort of makes sense

For success it's 50% lining etc and 50% embryo quality so transferring embryos one at a time increases your chances, in my mind, while minimising the chance of twins


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Hope you're all well?

Lychee - just want to respond to your thread, as it was me that was told by consultant 30% chane of success if I return both my frozen embies, and about 18% chance of success with one. Think he was being quite general with his statistics, plus I know at my age, chance of success is lower. We've opted to have both embies thawed, only because I couldn't bear it if having forked out for the treatment and undergone all those bloody Burserelin injections we got to the point of transfer and no embryo's had survived the thaw! That's why I'm having both thawed instead of one at a time. Plus at my age, I haven't got the energy/money for many more cycles after this one. It's a case of all or nothing!!! Guess you need to work out if you opt for SET, how many more treatments you are prepared to go through. Hope all goes well for you.

Helen xxx


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Coweyes, Helen & Drownedgirl,

Thanks for your help.  It is such a tough decision.  I just had a long conversation with my husband and we've agreed to put the two back instead of SET.  It just feels right at the moment.  Fingers crossed for all of you and myself!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Lychee thats exactly how i feel "that its just feels right".  I am now just praying that at least 2 thew.  When do you hope to start? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello everyone- Had my D&C this week , I am relieved its all over now and I can start thinking positively again, had to wait till 9w4d for the op as didn't happen naturally and my consultant was held up with the volcano affecting flights etc.... We had DE with IM in Barcelona the donor was fertility proven and the embies which we had PGD testing were very good quality, I feel that it really is a matter of chance as we had 3 put back with my DS ( 10 yrs. ago) although the eggs were mine they weren't nearly as good as this lot and we hadn't had DH sperm tested as much as we had this time, so you just don't know do you what / why / how it works sometimes and not others?  
2unlimited that was interesting regarding the day 6 blast and linings , I am now really going for optimum optimism as we have only the 1 frostie and we can't afford to do another cycle after this DE cycle. I feel it really deserves a chance and if it survives the thaw and my linings get to the tx day its got to have as much chance as the others as it again was good quality so I am now eating lots of brazil nuts ( for lining) and on total detox and upped my Vits for circulation and blood , I have to give this 200% chance and actually I'm looking at it as a physical fitness challenge - a bit like training for the marathon!!!!! Its not a long length of time to deprive myself of wine and at the moment luckily i dont feel like drinking!

Good luck to everyone with your treatments 
Flora x x x


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Flora - so sorry bout you losing your dear little one . You must be feeling dreadful at the mo. You've really been through it these past few weeks eh. . Glad to see you haven't given up hope. Will pray everything works for you next time. 

Helen xxx


----------



## Poppy 1980 (Apr 22, 2010)

After ivf in nov I had 5 frozen embies and opted for the set in feb, mar and now apr. My reasoning is that the statistics for complications with mulitples are scary but to be honest I'm loosing faith with it now. Depending on thawing survival I might go for two next month. My consultant isn't keen for me to do that though coz I'm a petite person and he thinks it'd be too much for my frame. Anyone else been told anything similar? I've never heard that as a reason for set before.

Poppy xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I am 5ft 2 and managed twins just fine, though prematurity is a worry I don't think it is linked to the mother's physical size


----------



## Willow Moon (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining in your discussion.  I am new to FF and this is my first post other than my introcution.  I am hoping to have a FET in the next couple of months and am not sure of the protocol at the moment as I haven't had any treatment for a few years and things change so much.

Last time I had treatment they would only let me have one embryo put back as I had had a previous pregnancy (from ISCI number 2, after years of failed IUI and IVF). We have 4 frosties and I would like them to thaw two to increase the chances of one surviving to be replaced.  My worry is, that if both survive, I would want them both replaced as I couldn't bear to let one perish when they have taken sooooo long to create! They are so precious. Does anyone know whether it is my choice or not (embies currently stored at NHS Hospital).

Thanks in advance for your help.

Willow


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Willow,

I think the general concensus seems to be that if you're over 35 yrs old you can opt for two embies to be transferred and over 40 yrs old you can have up to three. Having said that I have read a few threads on here, where women under 35 yrs old are still being given the option to have two transferred, think it might be down to the individual hospital to a certain extent.

Being an identical twin myself, I've never had any fears about multiple births, but I know lots of women would dread that scenario. There are some health risks, but to be honest I think they're fairly minimal. I remind myself that my mum had a lot less medical technology etc.. when my twin sister and I were born, and it was no big deal that she was having twins, so I wouldn't worry about it.

My feeling has always been that those wee embryos didn't ask to be brought into this world, we made them (artificially - you could argue), and therefore we have a duty to give each one of them a chance to survive and develop into a real baby. However, I appreciate that it's easy for me to say that, as we've only got two embies on ice, other couples like yourself may have many more. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Helen xxxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all

Willow moon
Will your clinic not thew one and then another if the first does not survive?  I am just about to have my first fet cycle and my clinic are going to transfer 2 blastos, they will thew 2 and if they dont both servive they will thew my 3 and final blasto. 

I am 31 (only just) and i am having 2 blasto transferred in out nat fet cycle.  Our clinic transfer 2 embros in a fet cycle cos the success rate is less than a fresh cycle.


----------



## Willow Moon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for your replies ladies.

I am still trying to decide where to have treatment and also whether to opt for a natural or medicated cycle.  The results for the hospital where our embryos are stored are pretty bad, so I'm looking into the possibility of transferring them to a local fertility clinic where the results are better and they are much more flexible.  It would be great if they they would let me have two frosties replaced as that what I would choose.  I am not too worried about twins, it would be hard work but what a wonderful blessing!

I have so many questions.... I'm going to phone the hospital and clinic's tomorrow and do some grilling!

When do you start your FET Coweyes?  I understand that blasts have a better chance of success?  Two of ours embryos got to blasto stage, but the blumin' freezing machine broke when they were freezing them so we lost them! Grrrrr! The others were frozen on day two I think?  It was 8 years ago now!  I hope they dont have a "use by" date!  Yikes!

Good luck girls!

Willow


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Willow Moon

I was due to start in about 10 days, but having big doubts now as things been difficult at home this week end.  My dh would rather wait a bit until we are both more emotionally ready  .  God knows when that will be as its not like we can turn off our emotions to it all!!! Anyway got a few days to make my mind up, but really unsure at the moment.  I mean does the time ever feel right?  But would like to loose a bit of wait and feel a bit more healthy so maybe it would be best to wait? who knows.


Does your clinic not advise you on what would be best? medicated or natural?? we totally rely and trust our clinic so basically just go by what they say in the end.  Hence they advised us to have a natural cycle and to put back 2 blastos, so that is what we will do.  Regarding twins, that would be the icing on the cake for me totally totally wonderful.  I only worry about the being pg and the higher risks.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ava2 (Jul 29, 2009)

Just wanted to post that i have had a BFP,with one embryo after one FET,,

Good luck everyone.


Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miss E (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Everone, just wanted to say that I am on my 2ww after my first FET, on day 6 and have stupidly done 2 tests which have shown BFN (doh). Please keep everything crossed for me, as getting a BFP would complete our little family, and make it all perfect!


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Ava thats really great news well done I have everything crossed for you  . Did you thaw 2 or was it just the 1 out of the 2 that thawed ? Just really interested as we only have 1 frostie to thaw , but that is Such great news gives me hope  for our little beanie that we are hoping to have tx with in June .

Miss E - dont worry , alot of people test early I dont think your pregnancy hormones are high enough at day 6 to read anything , keep going it does seem like a long time but try to not have to enforce the  ! There is so much waiting in this game 2ww and then the 3ww for the 7 wscan and its not easy but there are great threads for moral support. Good luck .

I'm now 1 week past the D&C so feeling a lot better now, the hormones really seem to take their toll its only after that you realize their strength. Decided to remain in my detox plan ( although now i dont feel pregnant that glass of wine seems very tempting) , eat brazil nuts and pineapple juice and all the lining / blood vitamins I can get down me !!! As I'm going to try and give this little one the best I can do as we wont have another go after this .

Good luck everyone Flora x x x


----------



## ava2 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Floral.we had 2 embies and one survived the thaw,the little one on board was the lower grade of the 2,good luck with your treatment

love

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Gosh that is really great Ava , thanks for letting me know just show you really cant tell what is going to happen .It really given me so much encouragement so happy for you.
Floral  x x x x


----------



## Willow Moon (Apr 23, 2010)

Evening Ladies,

Ava - thanks for sharing your lovely news!  It is great to hear that FET can work with one embryo!

Miss E - Got everything crossed for you.  I agree that it is too early for anything to show up on the test yet, so don't be disheartened. Reading about your 2ww is brining it all back to me.  Soooo hard to get through as it really draaaaags and if you're like me, you'll be analysing every twinge and potential symptom!  I remember feeling my boobs (a lot) to see if they felt sensitive (LOL) and also over analysing how many times I went to the loo!

Coweyes - I'm sorry that you've had a tough weekend.  This whole IVF journey is such a rollercoaster of emotions.  I agree that it's unlikely that you will ever feel totally "ready" as it is such a stressful experience and one which you wouldn't choose to put yourself through. Our quest to have a child totally overtook my life for about 6 years!  Nothing else mattered.  I suppose you have to feel strong enough to deal with the ups and downs (of which there are usually plenty!).  I hope that you can come to an agreement as to what to do soon.  Thinking of you.

Flora - I'm glad you're feeling better.  I think you deserve that glass of wine!  One isn't too naughty and it may help you to relax and prepare for the next steps.

I am hoping that the consultant will be able to advise us as to whether medicated or natural will be best for us once we decide which clinic to use!  I have had confirmation today that we can move our embryos to a different clinic, so now we just need to chose which one!

Take it easy.

Willow


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi girls,

I just wanted to say thank you for starting this thread, and what great news several have had BFP's from just one embie.

I am due to test in 2 days after a FET with one embie. We had 10 defrosed, 8 thawed but only one left on day 3. Day 2 it was a 2 cell, and day 3 it was 6 cells.

Good luck everyone


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Willow moon 
Thank you, have decided to carry on and have out nat fet.  My dh has reasurred me that he is totally ok with this.  So here goes got to start peeing the sticks on Sunday and then it will be about a week until they put my wonderful blastos back in, oooooooooo scary. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi everyone

hope you don't mind me butting in. I'm currently awaiting natural fet and have opted for eSET. Hoping it's the right decision. We had eSET from our fresh ivf cycle in early April but bfn  we have 3 frozen blasts and our clinic is going to thaw one at a time. Also our blasts were vitrified rather than frozen, has anyone had experience of this? 

It's nice to chat to others going through the same hard decisions. 

Luck and   to all

mx


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Loubelle good luck sending you lots of    

welcome Minimay - good luck with your treatment , no I haven't heard of vitrified , I will have to look it up !

Good luck Coweyes for sunday peeing!!

flora x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Flora, unfortunately it was BFN, more to do with our embie quality I think rather than the fact it was a FET, and we only had 1/10 embie left for transfer, so don't lose hope xxxxx

(I wasn't well with OHSS and had over 60 follies when those eggs were collected so I think that affected their quality).

Good luck everyone


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

Loubelle

Sorry for your bfn  

jane x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Jane


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Loubelle - sorry for your news look after yourself with lots of TLC   
 Flora x x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Flora


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Loubelle - so sorry about your BFN    

coweyes - do your clinic do bloods or scans along with poas? I need to go in for bloods but no scans. poas would be much handier!

willowmoon - good luck picking a clinic! How does it work with moving frosties?

Ava - congratulations!  

Flora - so sorry about your m/c     Good luck with the FET - are you starting next cycle? I'm sure a wee glass of wine will be absolutely fine (I had a few this weekend   )

MissE - good luck for the 2ww!!   

Poppy - my consultant doesnt seem to think I would do well with twins either. i am also small, and asian and he says asian women dont do twin pregnancies well. (think he might have been joking?) Good luck this month, hopefully it'll not come to DET!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Minimay  Ha ha i laughed at that, Asian women dont do so well with twins!!!! Maybe there are just less studies done on Asian women carrying twins or something like that.

What is poas? no i will not be having any scans or bloods done on this cycle, unless it gives me a positve result, even then out clinic does not do pg blood tests.

Just received my treatment plan through the post, it looks as if i will have to do the full 2ww, on both of my icsi cycles i have only had to wait 9 days as its a blasto.  O well never mind xxxxxxxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

coweyes - poas - pee on a stick


----------



## Willow Moon (Apr 23, 2010)

Loubelle - so sorry to hear about your bfn  

Mimimay - what does vitrified mean? That's a new one on me.  My frosties were frozen so long ago (8+ years) that they probably just stuck them in a chest freezer in ice cube trays in those days!!  Things have really progressed since then!    I am not sure what transferring our frosties will involve.  I think there is a lot of paperwork and red tape to get around, but I'm told it is possible.  The clinic said that we could borrow a portable freezer thingy (cant remember the technical name).  I quite like the idea of collecting and delivering our frosties ourselves.

Coweyes - good luck with your FET. Really glad that you've agreed to go for it and that your dh is supportive.  My dh had a similar wobble the other night when I got a bit over emotional.   I just lost my Dad last month (and my Mum 9 years ago) and he was worried that it might not be the best time to start treatment.  I just want to get on with it though (possibly because I turn the big 40 later this year!). Plus it gives me something positive to focus on. I like the idea of a natural cycle with no bloods, scans or drugs though Coweyes.  I hope that that option will be available to me, but I doubt it as I am getting on a bit!  

We've narrowed our choices down to two clinics and are debating the merits of having consultations at both to see which has the best ideas and success rates for people in our situations (old and unexplained!).  It is a lot of money, but I have so many questions and it is a big decision which I want to get right.

Great chatting to you ladies.

Willow


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Willow moon

Really sorry to hear about your Dad.  Having a natural fet is going to be nice, but it is really odd to think that i should have them back in me with in about 2 weeks.  There is no build up like you get with a fresh cycle, feels rather odd. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Willow moon - vitrified is when they extract all the water out the embyro prior to freezing so there is no water to form ice crystals (or something like that?!) Meant to be better as the ice crystals expand and can damage the cells i think. I like the idea of getting to take your own frosties away. Although I would be terrified that i wouldnt have them in the right conditions. I think its worth having consultations at the 2 clinics so you get a feel for the clinic/consultant and can pick the best one. Success rates are important but gut instinct re dr/nurses/clinic are important too. 
Coweyes - our dates wont be too far apart, will be good to have someone to go thru 2ww with!
I'm doing a natural cycle at the moment and feel positive about it. Its very slow though. I dont know why my hormones are not doing anything. Apparently all the stiming drugs from last month should have been out of my system a few days after the last infection. And crinone gel only gets absorbed as required so again shouldnt be in my system..... so why havent I ovulated yet I am now on cd15. Getting impatient as usu my LH surge comes at day 12-13 and ovulation day 13-15. I hope my ovaries havent been too overworked last month and have decided to have a month off!!!


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Willowmoon - really sorry to hear about your Dad , its such a huge loss   I lost both my Mum and Dad during my ICSI cycle and pregnancy with my son my Mum dying 9 weeks before the birth ( 10 years ago). Its only now that I can see how hard it was but trying to have our family was at my foremost .. But , I am really glad know that I did carry on with it , I know it was something my Mum and dad would have really wanted for me and I'm sure yours would too..... but I think your DH is right to be concerned for you..... have you thought of speaking to a councilor , I found a midwife therapist who was amazing I'm sure your Dr may be able to recommend someone , I dont think we do enough to help ourselves with bereavement (me included ) . 
Good luck what ever you choose to do you will make the right decision    xxxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

willow moon - forgot to say previously - so sorry to hear about your dad! Your DH knows you best so listen to his advice! Hope you're ok! 

Well, I've finally had my LH surge so will be having ET on thursday! Quite excited about it now 
hope everyones having a good weekend!


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Minimay and coweyes how you doing , hope you OK? 


hope everyone else is Ok ?


I have 1 more week of the pill and then hopefully I can start the patches once period starts and then if all goes well the  TX of the 1 and only FE will happen in mid to end of June if everything defrosts.


Have been looking at Embryo adoption as there is such a big chance that the little mite wont defrost and want to be prepared for every possible scenario , anyone know anything about EA ?


Have a great weekend 
Flora x x


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi floral
I thought this wee thread had fallen asleep   . It was bad news for me.... still a BFN but better in that i managed a biochemical pregnancy. 

Very disappointed but planning to go again asap with a fresh cycle, which for me will be June. Short protocol again but will be starting metformin next week. Not going for SET this time though, need to increase the chances of a successful treatment, even if it means accepting the risk of multiple pregnancy   

Hope you're ok. I dont know anything about embryo adoption, not even sure its available in scotland,sorry. hopefully you'll not need it though   

Good luck and keep me posted!

Mx


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Mimimay


Sorry to hear BFN   ... hope you OK   ...I think if you have the option for having more than 1 put back it really increases your chances of a positive outcome, I had 3 with my son when I was 36, all 3 at different grades.. but of course its a personal thing. Good luck , not long to wait now . I will be going for my treatment with the FE around the 20 June so looks like we will be going through TX at same time. 
Take care
Flora x


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Floral

How have you been getting on? Have you started on the patches?

I started on my metformin tablets this week. feels good to have started but I guess the real action will start whem I start stimming. I'll probably start stimming around the time you have ET. 

Hope everythings going well with you so far. have a lovely weekend

Mxxx


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Minimay - I take my last pill on Monday and then should have AF by Thursday so hopefully start patches on that day and then I think its about 6- 9 days till I have a scan for the lining and then as I'm using Frozen if the little bean defrosts then I calculate TX around  22nd June , which as it happens my elder sister is having a surprise 50th Birthday supper which I am going to have to feign a gastric bug for as I can't tell the real reason ! Still each day at a time as you can never tell what's going to happen !
Are metformin tablets the same as patches ? Oh I think you must be stimming with own eggs ?- good luck I'll keep you posted on development . at the moment I'm trying to take all the vits for womb lining etc... there is so much to get your head around !


Have a great weekend and big hug to everyone 


Flora x x x


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Floral

How are things going with the patches? Hope you are not having any side effects. Only a week or so to go till you will be PUPO   

I'm actually having a fresh cycle. metformin tabs are diabetic tabs, also used for PCOS. My clinic use it to regulate sugar levels in the blood (thus getting better quality eggs) My baseline scan is next monday so looking forward to getting started again!

Mx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Haven't read through the whole of this thread but wanted to give you ladies some hope....

We had 2 frosties. One unfortunately died on thaw. The other went from 7 cells down to 3. The embryologist called and explained what had happened and gave us the option of using the remaining embryo. He explained it didn't look good though.
We had a 4hr journey to our clinic but felt we still wanted to try.

We jumped in the car and set off. By the time we got to the clinic, our precious little embie had turned itself around and started to regain cells!

Miraculously it had gone from its original 7 cells, down to 3 cells then up to 8 cells. 

So we had the one embie transfered and I'm now cuddling my gorgeous little girl as a result. 

Good luck to all those going thru treatment and never give up hope. My little lady proves it works despite the odds


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

*Mae* - THANK YOU so much for this mail I can't tell you how supportive and encouraging it is to hear!!! We have 1 frostie left which we are hoping to transfer next Thursday thats if all goes well with the thaw , but I feel it deserves a chance so am giving it my all at the moment and keeping positive and wont give up the hope yet ! 
Thanks for sharing . Flora xxxxxxx


----------



## Cathg (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Floral

I have just read through your thread and I wanted to wish you loads of luck. I have read about loads of ladies on here who have been successful with one embie at FET.

I am hoping also to be one of those ladies! I am also hopefully having 1 embryo transferred next Thurs/Fri - I have my lining scan this Thursday and get ET confirmed for next week!

Hope this succesful for us both!

Cath x


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

CATH - thats great we are having tx at same time  , my lining scan tomorrow and hopeful tx next Thursday sending you big    xxx


MINIMAY- how you doing , did you have your scan on Monday ? hope all is going well . x x x x


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

hi floral,
my scan is next monday - cant wait 
Good luck for your scan tomorrow!     

Cath - good luck for your scan on thursday     
mx


----------



## Cathg (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Floral

How did your scan go yesterday? Just had mine this morning and my lining is 9.1mm so really pleased. I have to call tomorrow afternoon tofind out when transfer will be - I hate all the waiting !

Cath x


----------

